# Slingmail from HTH Slingshots



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Arrived today some roo leather pouches, very light and ideal for my smaller ammo. And also some larger indigo microfiber pouches for the big boys.

Perfect timing for my next session on the chrony.


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Arrived today some roo leather pouches, very light and ideal for my smaller ammo. And also some larger indigo microfiber pouches for the big boys.
> 
> Perfect timing for my next session on the chrony.


...i use almost exclusively hth pouches... i love them

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Rattler said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > Arrived today some roo leather pouches, very light and ideal for my smaller ammo. And also some larger indigo microfiber pouches for the big boys.
> ...


They are excellent pouches. Had to give the roo BP1's a try as the indigo microfiber versions are so good.


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

How can a order from them?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

HTH makes nice stuff.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

JASling said:


> How can a order from them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


The sell mainly off facebook.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

JASling said:


> How can a order from them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


As Matt says Facebook is one way, I usually buy from him on Ebay


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> HTH makes nice stuff.


Also excellent service, any issues and he sorts them straight away


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

... You also can order at wasp or proshot.

Gesendet von meinem AGS2-W09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

If there is nothing in stock just ask!

Gesendet von meinem AGS2-W09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Looks good I don’t have any of that kind but it’s easy to get used to buying them ! All holes line up and square seems to help a little


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Looks good I don't have any of that kind but it's easy to get used to buying them ! All holes line up and square seems to help a little


Good fun trying different ones lol HTH are one type like Warriors and Wu Jim's I keep a good stock of.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Rattler said:


> ... You also can order at wasp or proshot.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem AGS2-W09 mit Tapatalk





Rattler said:


> If there is nothing in stock just ask!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem AGS2-W09 mit Tapatalk


Good points


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

I order fairly regular from hth on ebay and have tried everything from band sets to pouches and even managed to talk them out of an oak frame a while ago haha I'm waiting on one of their hunta green travel bags, they look awesome and honestly cant fault the guys over there, super service and snappy delivery times too 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Ukprelude said:


> I order fairly regular from hth on ebay and have tried everything from band sets to pouches and even managed to talk them out of an oak frame a while ago haha I'm waiting on one of their hunta green travel bags, they look awesome and honestly cant fault the guys over there, super service and snappy delivery times too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


He does slowly but surely be extending his range, which can be a good thing in the slingshot world.


----------

